# Greenhouse crammed full



## leafminer (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I wish I had a bigger GH. I could have fitted the 15 pots of beans in there, but then there's the 5 pots of bell peppers and 3 pots of greens.

Although, thinking about it, a lot will be males and I only need one male of each variety. So I'll gain space back. Hmmmm then I can plant a few Auroras.

BTW great to have a GH section at last. GH ROCKS!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 19, 2011)

Good to see ya "face" man. I hope you'll post some pics of the greenhouse.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you really need bell peppers and greens?


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 19, 2011)

nice one  and yeah to the peppers etc!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats a bada$$ Greenhouse!!!

I wish I could grow in my Universities GH.....Thing is HUGE!!!


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 21, 2011)

NIIIIICE Colarado!! Wish my greenhouse was that big lol! Well its not even mine, its my bfs and tiny hehe


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 22, 2011)

It'll all happen in time Bud.  I'm  "over the hill" and waited and saved a long time for my greenhouse.  And not even sure yet if it's going to be my favorite growing system.  But, love it already.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic GH Colorado Lady! Totally awesome!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2011)

That is beautiful, wow, thanks for showing that. WOW.  
You can try shallow saucers with pea gravel and water set around all over for humidity. What was the humidity last year? Doesn't look like it hurt them any!
green mojo to you.




			
				ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> Well with radiation already showing up in Japans milk and spinach think we all should be growing our own peppers etc.  Getting scary.  Going to do a lot more canning and dehydrating this year myself.
> 
> Here's a picture of last years greenhouse grow, my first grow in a greenhouse.  My seedlings don't go out till middle of May here too, but the greenhouse gives me a couple more weeks of growing time.  My biggest problem all season was the heat and humidity.  My new misters clogged up after about 20 minutes because of our well water.  Tried misting the gravel floor and hanging wet towels from the rafters but didn't help much.  The GH is 9x17x8.5 tall.  I have double doors front and back.  4 roof vents and 4 wall vents and 2 high power fans.
> Anyone here have any suggestions?


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Miss Rosebud
Thanks for the saucer idea, I'll give it a try.
Humidity last year ranged between 43 and 56 percent until late sept and early Oct and harvesting when it went down to 37 percent.  Will probably have to get the shadecloth for the high temps.  Dang GH gets 112 in may, 118 in june, 125 in july and august and that's with 4 doors, 8 vents and big fans.  Luckily I grew White Russian, Rhino and NL that don't seem to mind the heat too much. 

Thanks for the mojo.  We can always use a good dose.  And same to you


----------



## budman45 (Apr 27, 2011)

maybe try some regular sprinklers like out of your lawn wont clog and you can get them in a veriaty of patterns thats what we use in greenhouses at work


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds good Budman.  I have found some good sprinklers that don't clog up with our irrigation water.  Do you just run it very slow not hitting the plants? Would be a good way to cool off the pots, soil and roots I'm thinking also.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## burner (May 1, 2011)

I was just watching something on tv about a guy in Florida who put a sprinkler on his roof to cool his house down....myb that could apply here?


----------



## ColoradoLady (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Burner    Great idea.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2011)

We use the misters on our patio. It lowers the temp by 10-12 degrees. I don't know if that is enough but we like them. We also live in very low humidity.


----------



## Crashbasket (Aug 21, 2011)

ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> Sounds good Budman. I have found some good sprinklers that don't clog up with our irrigation water. Do you just run it very slow not hitting the plants? Would be a good way to cool off the pots, soil and roots I'm thinking also.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


 
Great thread. I don't use my greenhouse until early September. We've got snowmelt irrigation here too and I'd love to be able to use it with misters.
I like to grow saivas OD in big pots all summer and then finish them off in the greenhouse around Christmas time.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful CL. just lovely. What can you do about the size now? Yikes.


----------



## Crashbasket (Aug 21, 2011)

ColoradoLady said:
			
		

> BIG problem in the greenhouse!!! Plants are tooooooo big. Growing last years seed. White Widow....Chronic and Jack Frost etc. Only difference = Roots Organic soilless mix. Large luchious plants with NO fertilization at 13 weeks. They have been bent , hitting 8 1/2 foot ceiling at ten weeks. Now bending again. Also a pic of the Jack frost at 7 1/2 feet Kind of a "be careful what you wish for" situation.
> Don't you love this time of the year?


 
Heheh!!!  Yep. I've got a Great White Shark in a 30 gallon grow bag that's 8 feet right now and it started to flip about 10 days ago. I've got a couple of other strains that are almost as big. I'm in the 4 corners/SW Colorado. Last year our first frost here showed up around Oct 20. If I have to move this girl inside, I'm going to need to dig a big hole in the floor of the greenhouse. Right now I've got a dirt/gravel floor. Glad I didn't pour that concrete this summer.


----------



## leafminer (Sep 13, 2011)

My heavens - had to throw out the peppers most urgent with what looked like red spider. Think I will move the plants to the far end of the garden and strip the GH to the frame and sterilise everything.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 9, 2011)

Stripped the GH and recovered in 8 mil sheet. The original 10 mil was falling to pieces. Doesn't resist the sun for long. Still,the whole job was only about 2 hours.


----------

